# My cutting cycles results/pics



## imadoctor (May 11, 2014)

Just finished a 14 week cycle where my main goal was to cut fat and maintain muscle dropped from 104kgs to 89kgs around 6% body fat
Cycle went as follows 
Weeks 1-3 1g test/eq
Weeks 4-8 500mcg test/eq
Weeks 8-10 500mcg test e
                       400mcg tren e
Weeks 10-14 125mcg test e eod
                         200mcg tren e eod
                         75mcg t3 ed
                          2x 40mcg clen tabs twice a day 2 on 2 off
                          40mcg anavar ed

















First time uploading pics so let me know if it didn't work.


----------



## heavyiron (May 11, 2014)

Great transformation brother!


----------



## Riles (May 11, 2014)

good job


----------



## leo74 (May 11, 2014)

HOLY CRAP. That's one of the more impressive transformations I've seen on one cycle. You had the right gear to help, but man I wanna see what that diet looked like. SPOT ON!


----------



## HFO3 (May 11, 2014)

kick ass job!


----------



## imadoctor (May 11, 2014)

Diet was 
Meal 1 half cup oats with water and cinnamon 2 cups egg whites sometimes with a few whole eggs
Meal 2-3-4-6 250g of chicken with 100g of broccoli
Meal 5 half cup oats with 250g of chicken/ broccoli (pre workout meal)
Post workout shake was a wpi 40g of protein up until the last 2 weeks where I dropped the shake and the preworkout carbs and swapped chicken for white fish
Other supps were
L carnatine taken before training or any sort of physical activity along with pyro (thermogenic fat burner) green coffee bean extract before training and shredtime before bed. Drank straight green tea and diuretics 1 week prior to photos
Rarely had a cheat meal.


----------



## need2lift (May 11, 2014)

wow, excellent work man!  that is impressive


----------



## imadoctor (May 11, 2014)

Was going to ask what people opinions are... im thinking of doing a comp in about a years time would like to be 100kgs stage weight so im open to suggestions as to how I should go about gaining that weight
Dirty bulk/ clean bulk  dbols deca or tren  etc also was thinking about running a few new compounds like primbolan/proviron/ masterone/winny/stanza. I feel the anavar didnt do much for me either.


----------



## AMA Rider (May 11, 2014)

Great job man ! Please lay out your diet for us ? WOW !


----------



## Big Puppy (May 11, 2014)

Nice job.  Especially on only 500 mcg of gear.  Jk


----------



## Goodskie (May 11, 2014)

good shit. 

Lol mg not not mcgs tho man


----------



## imadoctor (May 11, 2014)

Yeah sorry "mg" my bad


----------



## _LG_ (May 12, 2014)

Well done brother.


----------



## malfeasance (May 12, 2014)

imadoctor said:


> Just finished a 14 week cycle where my main goal was to cut fat and maintain muscle dropped from 104kgs to 89kgs around 6% body fat
> Cycle went as follows
> Weeks 1-3 1g test/eq
> Weeks 4-8 500mcg test/eq
> ...


So you did not add tren until week 8, it was tren e, and you ran it for 6 weeks?  T3 and anavar added in only last 4 weeks?  Great results!


----------



## imadoctor (May 12, 2014)

Yes tren e and might of been week 7 I could of documented it a bit better.


----------



## Darkhrse99 (May 12, 2014)

Tt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spinyvegeta (May 12, 2014)

Sexy!


----------



## HeavyB (May 12, 2014)

Looks good in a non homo way


----------



## satisfaction1822 (May 12, 2014)

Killler transformation!


----------



## imadoctor (May 12, 2014)

Cheers guys, 
Any opinions on my pct ive been taking letro at .75 ed have tamax and clomid from the good people at CEMproducts 
75/50/50/25 or 40/40/20/20.


----------



## bb1129 (May 12, 2014)

awesome transformation!


----------



## SuperLift (May 12, 2014)

lean bro


----------



## saint924 (May 12, 2014)

imadoctor said:


> Just finished a 14 week cycle where my main goal was to cut fat and maintain muscle dropped from 104kgs to 89kgs around 6% body fat
> Cycle went as follows
> Weeks 1-3 1g test/eq
> Weeks 4-8 500mcg test/eq
> ...



Awesome transformation man


----------



## malfeasance (May 15, 2014)

What did your cardio look like?  What did you do, how long, etc?


----------



## imadoctor (May 15, 2014)

Usually anywhere from 30-1hr  keeping my heart rate around 130 which was done after I finished weights.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (May 15, 2014)

well you know it was a great transformation when people start asking you what your eating and how much cardio your doing.... good work.


----------



## imadoctor (May 15, 2014)

Haha I feel I could of come in alot leaner my diet wasnt really in check properly till the last half, but these things happen when u work 12hrs a day + have a newborn that wakes you up 2-3x a night kinda fucks with your rest.


----------



## NTL (May 15, 2014)

Awesome results.


----------



## jjust13 (May 15, 2014)

This is unreal. Great job.


----------



## RANE (May 20, 2014)

Incredible transformation..Very well done


----------



## kchris (May 20, 2014)

Awesome transformation!


----------



## ElitePeptides (May 20, 2014)

Great results brotha!  Keep it up.


----------

